# I got my Ariens Hydro Pro 32, but



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

The owner at my local Ariens dealer dropped off the Hydro Pro 32 today, but I had to return it. After he left I noticed the front had some deep scratches and chipped paint. I said to the owner it's not the one I was looking at when I went to your shop. I examined the Hydro Pro 32 and it's not the same one, but he kept on saying it's the same one. The one I saw had the plastic all over the snowblower and I examined every inch and didn't have any chips or deep scratches. Trying to denied everything and saying I'm anal etc. I should had stay away from him from the beginning after he lied to me the 1st time.

Even my friend said the Hydro Pro 32 looks used.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

better use the return policy.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Some dealers seem to think it's just a snowblower who cares it's going to get scratched/chipped anyway they are wrong. Good for you for returning it and not accepting damaged goods. If he offered you $200. off that would be a different story. We are talking a $3k machine, unacceptable.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd let Ariens know.

Especially if the dealer actually called you anal to your face (or phone). If you're buying a new machine and paying full price it should be perfect and the person selling the product should fully understand it.

You can let our Ariens rep, Mary Lyn know by posting it here: Ariens - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

When I bought my Husqvarna I made a note of the serial number on the machine I wanted and told the dealer I'd pick up that exact machine. Not cool at all what that dealer did to you man, not cool at all.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

The owner said in my 30 years of selling snowblowers I never had any problem at all, you're the 1st person complaining. If you're going to be so anal, I really don't want to do business with you at all. Then he started saying more B.S. once he came back to pickup the snowblower. Now, I got to wait for the credit to be issue back to my Ariens card, before I could go out and buy another Hydro Pro 32.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Earlier this year we got a new car for the folks. Prior to signing all the papers I informed the sales person that an extended test drive will be made after examining the car thoroughly, including the underside.

He looked at me funny when I requested they rack the car. Good thing they did. The trans was leaking! This on a car with < 20 miles on it. The underside of the trans case covered in a layer of oil. They brought out another car (same trim/color). This one was not leaking, but the trans cases appeared corroded. First one was perfectly smooth.

We declined both cars and reconsidered the car (accord v6). Ended up buying the 4cyl from another dealer. The salesman claimed in his 30 years of selling cars no one has ever made such a request. I don't really see it as such an odd request.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The dealer expects his payment to be perfect but is unable to make the customer perfectly happy, so very, very sad.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

id post the name of the busininess and put it on angies list or Facebook or both...id do anything to get exactly what i paid for....if hes gonna play hardball, so can u..thats a top notch machine and it should be in top notch condition...shouldnt have to come to that...hopefully he comes to his senses and corrects the problem..


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's one picture of the snowblower.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It looks like it was banged around in the back of the truck when it was delivered to you.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

That doesn't look like a huge issue, but certainly care was not exercised. The inside of the bucket of mine was scratched from assembly at the Ariens plant. I've witnessed dealers put brand new snowblowers into "service mode" right on pavement with no protection. Look at the front lip of your bucket and you'll probably see what I'm talking about. Yes these are machines that will look rough after being used, but dealers can and should exercise more care at times.


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

No way I'd ever accept that ! Do not let that dealer make you feel in any way that this is somehow your problem . 

You deserve a brand new machine and yes ,it may get banged up and scratched after some use but the difference being that your the one who paid 3k for it and it's YOUR MACHINE to scratch not his ... 

I am going to be purchasing a new high end machine just like you did very soon and this is my greatest fear . To the point that I have debated buying one and requesting it in the crate so I can control every aspect but that's another story ....


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm with Blepski... "You deserve a brand new machine and yes ,it may get banged up and scratched after some use but the difference being that your the one who paid 3k for it and it's YOUR MACHINE to scratch not his ... ".

When you choose your machine take some pics of it at the dealership. That way you can avoid any argument.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

You did right! I would have returned it too!
This is exactly why I don't like 'looking' at the machine and then having it delivered later. When I bought my 921012 a few years ago, my brother was with me (he bought one too).
We watched them uncrate and assemble both machines. After inspecting both, we both paid right on the spot and loaded them both into my truck. I always suggest buying it and taking it right then and there. Many things can happen between sale and delivery. Borrow a truck from someone if need be.
We tried to get a 2fer discount, LOL! The best he'd do was to eat the sales tax on the sale saving us each $60.

As far as the dealers attitude goes, I agree with Kiss4afrog! The arrogant SOB should be reported to Ariens. I might go as far as making his arrogance known on social media as well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

pfn said:


> When you choose your machine take some pics of it at the dealership. That way you can avoid any argument.



Photos are a good idea as is making sure they put down the machines serial number on your receipt.
Making a point of it also forewarns them it's what you're going to be looking for at delivery and not the banged up one they've had sitting outside as a display model for a month or two :wacko:


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

I hate to tell you this but a lot of new mowers come this way too. I have friends who have purchased Gravely, Scag, and Bad Boy (very under-rated brand) mowers over the last couple years and they all came with scratches and nicks. The Scag was the worst with nicks in the powder coat everywhere. They are all commercial operators so they didn't care, but this is not an isolated dealership either. Yet you can go to a big box store and see a cheap POS with no cosmetic flaws at all. Not right if you ask me.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Anyway, I've been trying to find another place and it's very hard looking for the Ariens Hydro Pro 32, everywhere I look its sold out. I might not have a snowblower for this winter, hopefully it will stay warm the entire winter.


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

I had the tracked hydro 32" last year. I traded it in this fall because I was so disappointed with the drive system. When the reverse did work, it was so slow that it seemed like it took forever just to back a few feet. Once the machine got good and warmed up the reverse basically quit working altogether, and at that time the forward also became pretty sketchy. I recorded videos of the problem and took the machine in for repair. It became apparent I was going to get a runaround.
I wondered about the possibility that the hydro drive unit was just plain under rated for the job in that blower. Where I was using it, it was definitely tasked to the max. All other aspects of the blower were very favorable and I would have liked to keep it but that was a pretty big reason not to.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

that looks used to me, i mean it looks rusted where the paint is gone, that doesnt happen overnight


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Breathing Borla said:


> that looks used to me, i mean it looks rusted where the paint is gone, that doesnt happen overnight


+1 with that.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Earlier today I sent Mary @ Ariens an email about the situation. Mary sent Dan @ Ariens located in Plant 1 and Dan got back to me. Dan said he'll try to get me another Hydro Pro 32 snowblower and drop it off at my house. Amazing customer service by Mary & Dan @ Ariens.

Also, Dan said he wouldn't had taken the snowblower in that condition.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Laundryboy said:


> I had the tracked hydro 32" last year. I traded it in this fall because I was so disappointed with the drive system. When the reverse did work, it was so slow that it seemed like it took forever just to back a few feet. Once the machine got good and warmed up the reverse basically quit working altogether, and at that time the forward also became pretty sketchy. I recorded videos of the problem and took the machine in for repair. It became apparent I was going to get a runaround.
> I wondered about the possibility that the hydro drive unit was just plain under rated for the job in that blower. Where I was using it, it was definitely tasked to the max. All other aspects of the blower were very favorable and I would have liked to keep it but that was a pretty big reason not to.


Your description fits the symptoms of air in the system. Purge the transmission (instructions in the Hydrogear manual) and it will probably be fine. It's very common after changing or adding hydro oil, but the factory or dealer should have tested it. Reverse is very under-powered period, but in forward you can pull a truck (check out some Youtube videos). In forward it should be unstoppable.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Earlier today I sent Mary @ Ariens an email about the situation. Mary sent Dan @ Ariens located in Plant 1 and Dan got back to me. Dan said he'll try to get me another Hydro Pro 32 snowblower and drop it off at my house. Amazing customer service by Mary & Dan @ Ariens.
> 
> Also, Dan said he wouldn't had taken the snowblower in that condition.


Good news Smokin'!
Sounds like Ariens is going to take care of you! That's great!
Keep us posted!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Interesting.
When it comes to a $3000+ snowblower I think someone has the right to be "anal".
A $500 one at Home Depot not so much, but anything over $2K I think anal becomes a right.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

:Nod: Almost nothing makes me madder as a customer than when I pay top dollar for quality goods, then some middleman somewhere treats it with carelessness between the assembly line and my door.

Now your dealer has lost a sale, *and* a customer. Not smart.

Superb and exceptional that Ariens came through. Very nice to hear.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Laundryboy said:


> I had the tracked hydro 32" last year. I traded it in this fall because I was so disappointed with the drive system. When the reverse did work, it was so slow that it seemed like it took forever just to back a few feet. Once the machine got good and warmed up the reverse basically quit working altogether, and at that time the forward also became pretty sketchy. I recorded videos of the problem and took the machine in for repair. It became apparent I was going to get a runaround.
> I wondered about the possibility that the hydro drive unit was just plain under rated for the job in that blower. Where I was using it, it was definitely tasked to the max. All other aspects of the blower were very favorable and I would have liked to keep it but that was a pretty big reason not to.


You're not alone. Complaints I found in multiple locations about little to no movement in reverse was one of the primary reasons I chose to go with Honda hydro instead of Ariens.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Dan @ Ariens Plant 1 told me today, the regional sales guy is working on getting me the Hydro Pro 32. That's the latest update.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Dan @ Ariens Plant 1 told me today, the regional sales guy is working on getting me the Hydro Pro 32. That's the latest update.


Hey Smokin'

I haven't seen an update regarding this thread. 
Did you end up getting a new HP 32?


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Hey Smokin'
> 
> I haven't seen an update regarding this thread.
> Did you end up getting a new HP 32?


I just sent Dan at Ariens Plant 1 an email for the latest update. Waiting for Dan to give me an answer.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> I just sent Dan at Ariens Plant 1 an email for the latest update. Waiting for Dan to give me an answer.


Hope you don't get buried in snow waiting.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would think that there would be a couple dealers in the city.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Here's one picture of the snowblower.


Absolutely not acceptable. Good for you for maintaining patience and getting exactly what you wanted.


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Here's one picture of the snowblower.


Good job on not accepting it this way.
I can't believe the dealer was surprised that you expected a brand new snow blower ... You did buy a brand new snow blower after all :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
I hope it works out for you and the dealer gets an ear full from Ariens.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

wdb said:


> You're not alone. Complaints I found in multiple locations about little to no movement in reverse was one of the primary reasons I chose to go with Honda hydro instead of Ariens.


You certainly can't go wrong with any Honda, but I don't want people to get the wrong impression. Yes, reverse is under-powered for a hydro and it is my one big complaint, BUT it's still slightly more powerful in reverse than their friction disc machines. If you never had problems with reverse on a friction disc machine than you will have no complaints. This is in direct comparison to the Platinum 30 I used to own. Now on a track machine I see where this could be a really big problem.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Dan @Ariens just got back to me, he asked me to pick another local dealer near me, if I'm not willing to deal with Iacona Equipment. I told Dan I would be willing to deal with Chief Equipment, only around 15 miles from where I live. He'll send over a new Hydro Pro 32 to the store and since I got no pickup truck, I got to get them to deliver it to my place. I'm hoping Chief Equipment won't charge me any delivery fee.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Latest update: The new dealership (Chief Equipment) is putting together the Hydro Pro 32 right now. I'm going to store today to examine the snowblower and make sure everything is ok. I should be able to get the snowblower deliver tomorrow, right before the blizzard hit us. 

The only downside the dealership is charging me $100 for delivery.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Glad you going to have it in time,every thing is big bucks in NY/NY :wavetowel2:


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

I went to the store to checkout the Hydro Pro 32 after work, everything looks perfect. When I was at the counter, I heard 2 workers talking, one guy saying he didn't except the previous snowblower because of a scratch, but the other guy said no! I saw the picture of the previous snowblower just before and it's a lot more than a scratch, it's dented, rusted, molded and much more. But I took care of everything and will be getting the Hydro Pro 32 tomorrow. Thank goodness this is finally over!!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Glad it's over for you too ! Did they let you test drive while you were there after work ? If not make sure they do when it gets delivered to you. Certainly sucks about the long wait , but for the 100$ to set it up and deliver it I bet they make sure it's good to go when you get it. Doubt they want Dan ticked off at them :icon_whistling:


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

One thing is I noticed the bucket is different from the previous one.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like you got your self a new snow blower it looks great.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh man is that thing nice


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> One thing is I noticed the bucket is different from the previous one.


So what is the difference besides the scratch/dent/rust is missing?

You have a very nice machine. Good luck with it.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats on the new machine!


Big kudos to Ariens on making this right. Actions speak louder than words, and they stepped up.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

That is one sweet machine. Please let us know how she works. Video.


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Snow blower porn right there ... congrats .


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome machine, glad everything eventually worked out for you.


----------

